# Writing A Symphonic Metal Track (Soundiron Session)



## Soundiron Team (Oct 3, 2019)

In this video Craig Peters walks you through his short composition "Artificial Extinction" showing you how he combined orchestral elements and sound-design with metal. Adding these elements to rock, metal or even pop productions can add a whole new dimension to your music.

The libraries used include: Hyperion Strings Elements, Glitch Hero, Requiem Light Symphonic Choir, Cruiser, Symphony Series Brass and Voices of Rapture. 




Subscribe to our YouTube channel: https://bit.ly/32fg3iL​


----------

